# Artist Creates Subway Car That Looks Like a Giant Fish



## DET63 (Apr 17, 2011)

> An art exhibition in Beijing is hooking people with its featured piece: a huge subway car that looks like a giant fish.
> The piece, called "Leviathanation," features a giant fish head made from fiberglass that is stuck in front of a train car, while stuffed animals rest on its head.


More

But can you go for a ride in it?


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2011)

DET63 said:


> > An art exhibition in Beijing is hooking people with its featured piece: a huge subway car that looks like a giant fish.
> > The piece, called "Leviathanation," features a giant fish head made from fiberglass that is stuck in front of a train car, while stuffed animals rest on its head.
> 
> 
> ...


As far as art goes, New York subways have ahd this fish shaped subway car art poster for many years.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hate to tell them this but it's not a subway car. It's a regular coach car. Maybe they'll pop it on the Trans Siberian  .


----------



## DET63 (Apr 19, 2011)

tp49 appears to be right. It looks like the car has a vestibule, for example.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 20, 2011)

DET63 said:


> tp49 appears to be right. It looks like the car has a vestibule, for example.


I would hope so considering I've been living in China for the past eight weeks, ride the subway daily and was on a coach like that yesterday  :lol:


----------

